# BBC1 tonight Bang Goes the Theory



## dawnp (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello everyone

There is a program on BBC1 tonight think its on at 7 about new IVF techniques that could help results in the future.  May be worth watching.  I will be!


----------



## manchu (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for that i wanted to watch that, it was advertised for last week but they changed the programme.


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Got it on record as we speak so I can settle down with a cuppa later and watch it properly!


----------

